# Help Needed Beretta 92a1 vs Ballistol



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi all, i have a few questions i need answered. Ok i just brought a new Beretta 92a1 Handgun & tracked down a case of Ballistol and brought it. 

Now my question is before i strip and clean my new gun i was told by a mate that this will damage the finish of my Beretta 92 being all black. Is this true ? 

I then looked on the net and came across a YouTube video saying "WARNING - BALLISTOL" i watched the video and the guy was some sort of scientist who tested Ballistol and said it eats away into various metals and finishes & only use it on the inside of the gun barrel. Is this true ?

Now i do know Ballistol says it eats away at nickel chrome gold leaf, i was told if my Beretta had and scratch or nick that Ballistol would get under the various coats that Beretta uses on the Beretta 92a1 being (Bluing - Bruniton) finish. Is this true ? 

I was also informed that it will eat the soft gun frame i think its alloy that Beretta use on the 92a1 model. Is this true ?

(Last of all) - i watched a video on Youtube saying if i spray my whole gun with Ballistol it will get into areas of the gun i cant reach and cause pitting and damage and eat away into (Metal Paint/Bluing/Bruniton) areas that i cant reach once sprayed. Is this true ? 

If anyone can tell me what is the correct way to use Ballistol spray on my new Handgun being the Beretta 92a1 what is all black, and will any of the above affect my gun in any way shape or form. 

I appreciate everyones time reading my post. 

Kind Regards 
Darren


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

First time I have ever heard of the that. I know with something nickel or gold plated you could have a problem but that could be the case with a lot of cleaners.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not know. I used Breakfree CLP on all my guns, including my Berettas.

I do know that some people hav had issues with regular Gunscrubber and the bruniton coating Beretta uses. All I can say...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never used Ballistol but have seen it used on many type's of firearms by experienced gun owners who swear by it. It's supposedly safe on many types of finishes including wood, plastic, etc....... 

I seriously doubt any of what you have described will ever happen to any part or the finish on any 92A1 by use of Ballistol. To the contrary, I believe use of Ballistol will coat and protect the pistol. I can't imagine Ballistol being any stronger than Hoppes and I've been using that on Beretta products for decades with no ill effect.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use Ballistol.
It doesn't "eat" anything.
If it were corrosive or destructive to the exterior of a gun, do you think that anyone would use it on the interior of a barrel?

Gun blue is a modification of the gun's metal itself. Ballistol does not remove the blue color.
However, Ballistol does help to remove coarse rust. So if your gun's blue color has become rusty, when you use Ballistol-soaked steel wool to remove the rust, the original blue color will be gone.

Ballistol "creeps." That is, it gets itself into the tiniest spaces. If your gun is plated (nickle, chrome, silver, or something else), Ballistol can "creep" its way into scratches that go all the way through the plating layer. From there, Ballistol _may_ "creep" its way under the plating, particularly if the gun's plating was cheap and poorly applied.
In that sort of situation, Ballistol may indeed start to remove the plated layer, and expose the underlying bare metal. But that will not happen to a decent-quality gun with decent-quality plating on it.


----------

